# IUI - What if I ovulate at the weekend?



## Katharine_C (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi,

I have moderate endometriosis. I had a lap last May. Adhesions were removed but I still haven't fallen pregnant.

I am planning to start IUI next month.

My predictions (since I have a regular cycle) are that I will ovulate on a Sunday in Feb and a Saturday in March. I'm worried that I'll miss my ovulation day if I have to have the IUI on the Monday.

Does anyone know what usually happens? I will be at Chelsea & Westminster's assisted conception unit. I'm not sure if they are open weekends. If not, I'm wondering if I should start in April.

Any advice gratefully received as I'm new to IUI.

Kate


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Katharine - are you doing a medicated cycle with drugs either with clomid or injections? If you are doing injections they can stop ovulation until they are ready and then trigger you to ovulate. If you are doing natural and getting regular scans and you are ready before the weekend they can also trigger you. Talk to the clinic about your fears they are the best to advise you but good luck. Some clinics open at weekends or perhaps a saturday but best to ask.


----------

